# Lapierre Naben und Adapter



## Splash (29. Juni 2012)

Cheers zusammen,

ich habe hier noch den "alten" Laufradsatz aus meinem 2011er Spicy. Weiss jemand, ob man die Naben auf andere Achsstandards umbauen kann und wo man diese Adapter her bekommen würde? Die Naben sind ja leider ungelabelt ...


----------

